# Синдром Фридриха?



## Татьяна1960 (23 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте. Женщина, 58 лет, занимается йогой. После летнего отдыха на юге заболела правая ключица. Особенно беспокоила во время занятий. Через два месяца опух грудинно-ключичный сустав. Обратилась к травматологу, сделали рентген (в двух проекциях), сказали, что нет костных нарушений, есть воспаление. Потом была у терапевта (делали уколы "Комплигама", "Диклофенак" - облегчение не наступило), невропатолога, по анализам всё в норме. Второй травматолог поставил диагноз подвывих ключицы и отправил на консультацию к третьему травматологу, который поставил диагноз "синдром Титце", сказал, что оба рентгеновских снимка не показательны, и отправил на дообследование (МРТ, КТ). Результаты прилагаются. После дообследования по результатам КТ поставили диагноз "синдром Фридриха" и направили в федеральный центр. Лечения, кроме противовоспалительных нестероидных ("Аэртал") не назначают. Болит практически постоянно сам сустав, ломит ключицу и, самое главное, отдает в шею по передней стороне и за ухо. Несколько дней назад начал болеть левый грудинно-ключичный сустав.
Уважаемые врачи, верно ли поставлен диагноз и как лечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2018)

Вполне похоже. Блокаду сделайте с дексаметазоном, раз пять. И физиотерапия. Пройдёт.


----------



## Татьяна1960 (24 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, огромное, обнадёжили! А то три месяца хождения по врачам и никакого лечения...


----------

